# partner returning to college... any entitlements?



## positivenote (28 Jun 2007)

Hi All,
my partner is looking to go back to college to become a primary school teacher starting in feb 08 (if she is successful in her interview in nov... fingers crossed) she will be leaving her full time job to do this. At the moment we are paying off a mortage having bought our house over a year ago. If she does get on to this course what benifits if any is she entitled to... payment, mortage relief etc? we are not married but have both our names on the mortage. 
any hep advice would be welcomed as this is something that she needs and we need to be prepared for it.
Thanks


----------



## Towger (28 Jun 2007)

None, except for tax relief on the collage course fees, if there are any and the course qualifies. 

If she pays tax in Jan 08, she will be able to claim it back at the end of the tax year.


----------



## positivenote (28 Jun 2007)

is she not entitled to sign on in anyway at all? she will be returning to work as a mature student? If she doesnt get anything its gonna be a financial nightmare for the 18months shes in college


----------



## ClubMan (28 Jun 2007)

positivenote said:


> is she not entitled to sign on in anyway at all?


You mean for _Jobseeker Benfit/Allowance_? If she is studying full time then she will presumably not be available for and seeking work so would not meet one of the key qualifying conditions for these. 


positivenote said:


> If she does get on to this course what benifits if any is she entitled to... payment, mortage relief etc?


She should be getting mortgage interest relief already and this will not change even if she is not earning/paying tax since it is granted at source.

Maybe check out the _SW _website and contact CitizensInformation for information about what entitlements, if any, she might have in this situation.

There is a Back To Education Allowance scheme but I think that it may be for the long term unemployed. For any means tested allowances your income/means will be taken into consideration as well as her's.


Towger said:


> If she pays tax in Jan 08, she will be able to claim it back at the end of the tax year.


She doesn't have to wait until the end of the year:

Form P50 -            First Claim for Repayment During Unemployment


----------



## pinkyBear (28 Jun 2007)

I am afraid as a mature student you are not entitled to anything other than the grant.

Been there myself and financial nightmare it is!! But worth it in the end...


----------



## Ciadan (28 Jun 2007)

If it's her first degree she should be entitled to free tuition fees.  She can also apply to her Local Authority for a higher education grant.


----------



## positivenote (28 Jun 2007)

yeah, this may turn out to be a problem. She already has a hons BA so its a post grad (M ed i think)... thus she wont be entitled to a grant... as far as i know  
so much for incentives to return to education in our wonderful 'knowledge based' society..


----------



## ClubMan (28 Jun 2007)

positivenote said:


> so much for incentives to return to education in our wonderful 'knowledge based' society..


Surely a key incentive is what you learn and how it might positively impact your personal and career development? Why should the state be solely or mainly responsibly for incentivising (ugh!) people?


----------



## positivenote (28 Jun 2007)

i dont know? i was only looking for advice, felt a bit down with the available options and posted something. Sorry


----------



## Protocol (29 Jun 2007)

Students who are entitled to a grant for an undergrad are generally entitled to a grant for one postgrad.


----------



## z108 (29 Jun 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Surely a key incentive is what you learn and how it might positively impact your personal and career development? Why should the state be solely or mainly responsibly for incentivising (ugh!) people?




Another view is what would happen if the tax rate was raised to the way it was in the 80's. Its' human nature to respond to a disincentive. It is also human reality that a disincentive may make an option unaffordable even though it may be good for society in the long run. Government policy is partly about offering incentives to multinationals, BES scheme,  tax breaks etc using the taxpayers own money as a carrot to influence behaviour which is ideally good for the economy. Society usually benefits from a  return in the end if the focus of the policy incentive is the subject of careful planning.



Protocol said:


> Students who are entitled to a grant for an undergrad are generally entitled to a grant for one postgrad.



Do they get free fees too ? I remember reading somewhere and thinking it was kind of unfair that only some post grads have grants and others dont qualify.


----------



## ClubMan (29 Jun 2007)

sign said:


> Another view is what would happen if the tax rate was raised to the way it was in the 80's. Its' human nature to respond to a disincentive. It is also human reality that a disincentive may make an option unaffordable even though it may be good for society in the long run. Government policy is partly about offering incentives to multinationals, BES scheme,  tax breaks etc using the taxpayers own money as a carrot to influence behaviour which is ideally good for the economy. Society usually benefits from a  return in the end if the focus of the policy incentive is the subject of careful planning.


Sorry - no idea what you're on about or what relevance this is to the topic in hand.


----------



## z108 (29 Jun 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Sorry - no idea what you're on about or what relevance this is to the topic in hand.



Don't worry about it . You'll get it one day


----------



## NewLifeBegin (24 Aug 2007)

*Call the Citizens Information Hotline. 1890 777 121 *
*They should be able to help see if you's can claim anything.  *
*Also check out your local employment service.  *
*They are really helpful & know that bit more.  *
*Now is the time to be applying for the maintenance grant.  Applications close on August 31st 2007.  They ask for a lot of information & you need to contact your local VEC to send you an Application form.  *
*If you are West Dublin then its Tallaght VEC you contact.  I'm not sure of the other surrounding areas.*
*You should really try & get this all sorted out now.*
*Good Luck *


----------



## A_b (25 Aug 2007)

positivenote said:


> Hi All,
> my partner is looking to go back to college to become a primary school teacher starting in feb 08 (if she is successful in her interview in nov... fingers crossed) she will be leaving her full time job to do this. At the moment we are paying off a mortage having bought our house over a year ago. If she does get on to this course what benifits if any is she entitled to... payment, mortage relief etc? we are not married but have both our names on the mortage.
> any hep advice would be welcomed as this is something that she needs and we need to be prepared for it.
> Thanks



If she is leaving a permanent job then she is not entitled to the dole. If her contract ends or something like that then she should be.
Where is she thinking of doing prim teaching? With Hibernia?? As Hibernia is not "full time" as in no lectures by day then she will be able to work no problem. If she is going to Pats of Mary I then she would be able to do part-time work.


----------



## ClubMan (25 Aug 2007)

A_b said:


> If she is leaving a permanent job then she is not entitled to the dole.


She obviously needs to be available for and seeking work to claim _Jobseekers Benefit/Allowance._


----------



## SarahMc (25 Aug 2007)

If you are living in a designated disadvantaged area (i.e. if there is a Partnership organisation in your area), you can apply for funding from the Millenium Programme.


----------

